# A thank you to Bristol/SW Urbs



## BlackArab (Aug 5, 2010)

In the summer of 2008 someone very close to me was murdered in Jamaica. I had to fly out there and deal with this and the funeral and was psychologically pretty fucked up as you can imagine. Trying to deal with this was the hardest thing I've ever been through and at one stage the whole thing got to me and I found myself desperately needing to know that outside of my situation normal life here was continuing.

It was a strange thing to ask without giving an explanation but I posted here a request for people to post what they had been up to recently and people responded. There was a trial recently and the bastard who did it got 25 years, it's not over for me personally but I promised myself at the time that one day I would come back and thank all those for contributing as your posts meant more to me than you can ever imagine. In a way they showed me there was a light at the end of the tunnel I had begun to walk down.

Once again I thank you all from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## strung out (Aug 5, 2010)

i'm glad that you're finally coming close to the end of that tunnel now. life can throw some fucking shit stuff at us sometimes, and i know i've taken a lot of help from people here in the past. hope that things get easier from you from now on.

if it's the thread i think you're talking about, i think it ended up in a big argument about how wanky clifton is


----------



## Geri (Aug 5, 2010)

strung out said:


> if it's the thread i think you're talking about, i think it ended up in a big argument about how wanky clifton is


 
Which is fair enough 

Sorry to hear about your loss, but at least justice has been done.


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 5, 2010)

Cheers peeps, if there's one thing I have learnt over the last two years is how to appreciate the everyday things in life like people, oh and the wildlife at Eastville Park which has become my personal retreat. 

btw there is no argument about Clifton being wanky


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow. That's heavy.

Hope things work themselves out for you.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2010)

Blimey. Glad to hear things are slowly sorting themselves out for you.


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 5, 2010)

What got me through it was my network of friends that came together for me. Sadly there is very little 'official' help out there bar small and very underfunded charities. If anybody ever knows of anyone going through the same situation, feel free to pm me.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 5, 2010)

Good/bad to hear this mate. Tell you what, fancy another meet/eat/drink up over the park whilst the weather's good?


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea to me. Anytime after next weekend's good for me.


----------



## Geri (Aug 6, 2010)

Maybe Bank Holiday weekend (Sunday) if the weather is good?


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 6, 2010)

That sounds ideal for me. Strung Out, are you around for that one? Always good to meet another Gashead. Assuming that is you weren't at the last one, my memory's shocking these days.


----------



## strung out (Aug 9, 2010)

yup, may well be about, depending on how things work out for me with finding a job this month!


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 9, 2010)

good stuff, look forward to it.


----------



## Geri (Aug 10, 2010)

strung out, I have sent you a Friend request on Facebook.


----------



## strung out (Aug 11, 2010)

received! let us know, things are a bit up in the air at the moment, so not sure if i'll be in london or bristol at the end of the month. i can tell black arab about the wonderful match i saw at oxford tonight


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 11, 2010)

strung out said:


> i can tell black arab about the wonderful match i saw at oxford tonight



then we can drunk and shout at the pigeons, I always knew football might do this to me


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 26, 2010)

The rain gods are not in our favour for now, shall we postpone till it brightens up?


----------



## Geri (Aug 26, 2010)

Or go to the pub instead?


----------



## strung out (Aug 26, 2010)

not sure if i'll be around. waiting on a job offer in london. should hear back tomorrow, though if it doesn't work out, i'll be back for monday picnic/pub


----------



## Geri (Aug 27, 2010)

We're going on Sunday!


----------



## strung out (Aug 27, 2010)

oh yes... that'll teach me to read things properly 

well, have fun!


----------

